# Beautiful REMOTE RiverFront 100 acre mini Farm



## Desiredsilver (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a 100+- acre off grid mini valley farm with river frontage&Waterfall This is very unique,rare and hard to find, Surrounded by national forest, Very Isolated remote no people around for a few miles give or take, Car accessible,1+- mile driveway, 20+- acres of pasture, Also level land on top of the mountain would make a nice build with mountain views looking down on the valley,Creeks,Springs, Gravity flow water and well,. 3 Mobile homes,One in the process of getting remodeled.Two small lakes on National forest is a few miles away, Government ATV park is 6+- miles,Ride 60+- miles I haven't explored all the trails. If you look at this property you will fall in love with it. I cant express the beauty words can't describe. 

*(Possible Owner Financing) *

Includes all mineral rights Asking price $340,000 make me a offer all I can do is say no. Lexington Kentucky is 72 miles.

Would make a perfect RV,Camping,ATV Resort for a work at home business.Or your owe Personal back yard vacation. 

[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BexUXu17G4I[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## warcloud3-1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is this anywhere near Irvine?


----------



## Desiredsilver (Jan 28, 2015)

About a hour and a half to Irvine


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice! I would recommend a video of all 3 mobile homes and explaining what's being done to remodel them and such. Looks extremely private.


----------

